# Anyone have the Solar Car Company Regen Brake Kit?



## PatricioIN (Jun 13, 2008)

so how do you suppose it works?? Whenever the brakes are applied some signal goes to a generator which applies pressure (?) against the tail shaft?


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, it is an electric clutch. When activated (a button or brake peddle) the clutch engages (just like an air conditioning clutch), it turns the pulley which turns the alternator. The alternator creates drag from the electricity it is creating and slows down the vehicle. I think its usefulness on creating electricity is only over 1,000 RPMs, anything slower and it isn't creating enough to be useful energy but still slows down the vehicle.


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a detailed website of someone building something very similar. It has a lot of details on how he did his.

http://www.northrim.net/wyanders/ev/regeneration.html


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Roland Wiench (sp?) on the EVDL did something similar.


----------

